# Cleaning my LG TV remote



## steeda50

I use rubbing alcohol for things that my kids get messy like laptop keyboard or remotes or anything electronic.


----------



## killabytes

No IT related tool kit is complete with out a set of spudgers.

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/5x-Nylon-Plastic-Spudger-Black-Stick-Opening-Repair-Tool-Apple-iPhone-iPod-iPad-/270874530285?pt=US_Tablet_Accessories&hash=item3f116151ed

Opens all those screwless remotes, ipods and other...things.


----------

